
Amazon’s Alexa heard her name on TV and ordered up a ton of dollhouses - pier0
https://qz.com/880541/amazons-amzn-alexa-accidentally-ordered-a-ton-of-dollhouses-across-san-diego/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13342483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13342483)

------
spraak
I'm curious without any snark, what is the reason people want an Alexa device?
I can't find any reason in my life to want one, and see many reasons why I
wouldn't

~~~
throwaway2016a
I like my Alexa devices. But only because I write my own apps for it to allow
it to do exactly what I want it to. I use it at least three times a day
instead of taking out my phone.

My favorite (which is built in and I did not write) is "Alexa, play children's
songs" while in my daughter's play room.

